

We've know how to build much safer reactors since Clinton - hsmyers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pebble_bed_reactor

======
shortlived
There a some broken or missing citations at key parts of the this article so I
would love to hear rebuttals against the criticism section and also more
detail about this phrase: "political and economic decisions were made to
abandon the technology".

------
hsmyers
Actually further back than that, see:
[http://www.idahostatesman.com/2011/03/14/1565013/future-
of-i...](http://www.idahostatesman.com/2011/03/14/1565013/future-of-inl-tied-
to-nuclear.html)

------
DanI-S
This is one of my favourite pieces of engineering /ever/. It's simple, elegant
and beautiful.

